# AZ Showcase



## surfertwins (Feb 22, 2021)

Will CA ECNL teams be allowed to play in the AZ showcase?


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Feb 22, 2021)

Nope. Not unless CDPH removes the “teams must not play in out of state games or tournaments” verbiage that’s still in the youth sports guidance before we go.


----------



## VegasParent (Feb 22, 2021)

Soccerfan2 said:


> Nope. Not unless CDPH removes the “teams must not play in out of state games or tournaments” verbiage that’s still in the youth sports guidance before we go.


Does this only apply to ECNL teams/clubs? The Albion tournament (being held in AZ) schedule just came out and it's full of CA teams.





__





						Event Information
					






					events.gotsport.com


----------



## Speed (Feb 22, 2021)

VegasParent said:


> Does this only apply to ECNL teams/clubs? The Albion tournament (being held in AZ) schedule just came out and it's full of CA teams.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ECNL banned CA teams from Houston due to insurance issues so I would guess the same would happen for AZ


----------



## lafalafa (Feb 22, 2021)

VegasParent said:


> Does this only apply to ECNL teams/clubs? The Albion tournament (being held in AZ) schedule just came out and it's full of CA teams.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


USclub insurance may not be valid for CA teams that play but there are others sources for that including the tournament hosts.  Same for Cal South members.

SoCal ECNL, RL, Cal South member teams have been playing out of state tournaments every weekend of the year just about including this past two in AZ so its doable.

The ECNL showcase(s,) yes they prevented Socal & Nocal teams from attending those recently


----------



## lafalafa (Feb 22, 2021)

Speed said:


> ECNL banned CA teams from Houston due to insurance issues so I would guess the same would happen for AZ


Nope that was their own showcase which they power to accept or reject teams.  No jurisdictions on other clubs tournaments, nothing to ban.


----------



## oh canada (Feb 23, 2021)

Kinda ironic that Albion now would be able to "legally" hold its tournament in their home SD county, but will be breaking state mandates by traveling out of state.  If they can get local fields in a month, they may want to reconsider location.  Certainly would be cheaper (and safer) for their families.  And holding a tournament out of state does bring some business/liability risk.  Let's see if they make a player/family-centric decision or club-focused decision.  History suggests it will be the latter.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Feb 23, 2021)

oh canada said:


> Kinda ironic that Albion now would be able to "legally" hold its tournament in their home SD county, but will be breaking state mandates by traveling out of state.  If they can get local fields in a month, they may want to reconsider location.  Certainly would be cheaper (and safer) for their families.  And holding a tournament out of state does bring some business/liability risk.  Let's see if they make a player/family-centric decision or club-focused decision.  History suggests it will be the latter.


Have you any idea the logistics it takes to organize an event of this magnitude?  

Can’t just made a massive venue change from one state to the next in a matter of weeks.


Although I agree with your logic, if the event was for June, you’d have a point.  But it’s not, it’s in 2 weeks......good luck with that.


----------

